# Real Plants for Crested Gecko



## coggomonogo (Jul 9, 2010)

Just wanted to find out which live plants are suitable for a crested gecko's habitat. As i want something more realistic then the silk or other materialized plants.


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

If you contact Gill @ Just Airplants she will tell you what plants are safe and suitable for the temps / environments cresties need


----------



## Calceto (Jan 19, 2012)

I found this info on the web hope it helps

All the follow plants are safe for Crested Geckos

Abelia (Abelia grandiflora)
African Violet (Saintpaulia ionantha)
Sweet Alyssum (Allyssum species)
Asperagus Fern (Aperagus setaceus plumosis)
Aster (Aster species)
Baby Tears (Helxine soleirolii)
Bird's Nest Fern (Asplenium nidus)
Boston Fern (Nephrolepsis exalta)
Bottle Brush (Callistemom)
Bouganvillea (Bouganvillea)
Bridal Veil (Tripogandra multiflora)
Bromeliads (Aechmea; Bilbergia; Cryptanthus)
Cactus, spineless (Astrophytum)
Camellia (Camellia japonica)
Coleus (Coleus)
Corn Plant (Dracaena Fragrans)
**Creeping Charlie (Pilea nummulariifolia)
**DO NOT CONFUSE ABOVE WITH !!!!Glecoma heteracea!!!!
Croton (Codiaeum species)
Dracaena (Dracaena species)
Emerald Ripple (Peperomia caperata)
Eugenia (Peperomia caperata)
Fuschia (Fuschia)
Geranium (Pelargonium species)
Hen and Chicks Succulent (Echeveria)
Hibiscus (Hibiscus rosa-sinensis)
Hoya (Hoya exotica)
Iceplant (Mesembryanthemum crystallinum)
Impatiens (Impatiens)
Jade Plant (Crassula argentea)
Japanese Aralia (Fatsia japonica)
Jasmine (Jasminum officinale: J. grandifloum)
Lavender (Lavandula officinalis)
Marigold (Calendula officinalis)
Monkey Plant (Ruellia makoyana)
Mother of Pearl (Graptopetalum paraguayen)
Natal Plum (Carissa grandiflora)
Painted Nettle (Coleus)
Palms (Areca species)
Pampas Grass (Cortaderia selloana)
Parlor Palm (Chamaedorea elegans)
Peperomia (Peperomia caperata)
Petunia (Petunia)
Phoenix (Phoenix roebelenii)
Piggyback Plant (Tolmiea menziesii)
Pilea (Pilea species)
Pink Polka-Dot Plant (H. ypoestes sang.)
Ponytail Plant (Beaucarnea recurvata)
Prayer Plant (Maranta leuconeura)

Purple Passion: Purple Velvet (Gynura)
Spider Plant (Chlorophytum comosum)
Staghorn Fern (Platycerium bifurcatum)
Swedish Ivy (Plectranthus australis)
Tree Mallow (Lavatera assurgentiflora)
**Umbrella Plant (Eriogonum umbrellum)
**DO NOT CONFUSE ABOVE WITH !!!!Scheffiera actinophylla!!!!
Velvet Plant (Gynura aurantaca)
Wandering Jew (Tradescantia albiflora)
Warneckii (Dracaena deremensis)
Wax Plant (Hoya exotica)
Zebra Plant (Calathea zebrina)
Zinnias (Zinnia species)
~Bromeliads:

*Aechmea fasciata (Urn plants/Silver Vase Bromeliad) – Large

*Billbergia nutans – (queens Tears) partial shade to bright indirect light

*Cryptanthus zonatus (Earth stars) – warm, humid, bright light

*Guzmania lingulata – warm, humid, bright light

*Nidularium – 12-15 inches, low to Med. Light

*Tillandsia – Air plant, warm & humid

*Vrisea splendens (sword bromeliads) Light shade


~Other Plants:

*Acalphya (copperleafs, chenille plants)

*Adiantum (maidenhair ferns) – cool and dry in winter

*Aglaonema (Chinese evergreens) – do well in low lights, highly recommended

*Alocasia (elephant ears) – must be kept moist, humid and warm, will either not do well or overgrow everything

*Asplenium (Bird’s nest fern) – moist soil, up to 3 feet high

*Bamboo - (live or dry) please the the Wikipedia article, way to much intresting info to list! Clippings will produice.

*Beaucarnea recurvata - (Ponytail Palms)

*Calathea zebrine - (Zebra plant) – moist moderate temps, moderate light

*Ceropegia woodii - (Rosary Vine,Hearts entangled, or String of hearts) Water thoroughly, and then allow the soil to completely dry out before watering again.

*Chlorophytum (spider plants) – average humidity, moderate light, should be allowed to get almost dry before watering

*Cissus (kangaroo vines, grape ivys) – no moist soil

*Codiaeum variegatum (often confused for Croton, because of this it is often labeled "croton" as a common name)

*Crassula ovata - (Jade Plant, Friendship tree or Money plant)Clippings will produice.

*Cyrtomium - (Holly ferns)

*Dracaena - (Dragon plants)

*Ficus (rubber trees, ornamental figs) should be washed of when dirty, do wellin spotlight, Use caution with any plant of the ficus family that has a "milky sap" when leafs/stems are broken, it is a skin and eye irratant.

*Maranta - (prayer plant) warm temps, high humidity

*Peperomia - (radiator plant) some in this family are an epiphyte or air plant. Clippings will generaly produice.

*Radermachera sinica - (China Doll)very difficult to root, Growth slowers used by nurserys will grow fast and less bushy.

*Sanseveria - (Snake Plants)aethiopica,caniculata,kirkii pulchra, parva, pinguicula, sinularis, thyrsiflora & trifasciata

*Scindapsus (Pothos) - looks like philodendron, very hardy. Clippings will produice.

*Schefflera arboricola - (Umbrella Plant)

*Spathiphyllum - (peace lilies)



I hope this helps I in no way now if this information is correct but it came from a good source


----------



## CrestieGeckoGirl (Jan 5, 2012)

coggomonogo said:


> Just wanted to find out which live plants are suitable for a crested gecko's habitat. As i want something more realistic then the silk or other materialized plants.


Cool, thanks!
I am currently starting on a live build myself. I have the Exo Terra, Eco Balls and a pile of notes and scruffy drawings I have put together.:hmm:

It would be nice to be kept updated on your build.

I am going to use a 45x45x60 Exo Terra for my first attempt, what about you?


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Any of the plants on Just Airplants are fine, if you drop her and email withnyou info she will help put together a plating plan for you. 

Personally i would be looking at inch plants, pothos, ficus pumelia, various neos, and a selection of tillies. In addition to moss and seed pods all available from gill. 

Jay


----------



## justairplants (Mar 2, 2010)

Spikebrit said:


> Any of the plants on Just Airplants are fine, if you drop her and email withnyou info she will help put together a plating plan for you.
> 
> Personally i would be looking at inch plants, pothos, ficus pumelia, various neos, and a selection of tillies. In addition to moss and seed pods all available from gill.
> 
> Jay


More than happy to help out, either drop me a pm or email to [email protected]
Gill
Just Airplants


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

as above or

rainforestvivs.co.uk 
dartfrog.co.uk


----------

